# Dogs Ate Something Bad??



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Bear with me, I'm having a little panic attack... the weather was beautiful yesterday so mum and I took the dogs to the only spot in town where dogs are allowed off-leash, which also happens to be the (vacant) fair grounds. Everyone had a great time and I had no reason to be concerned until this morning.

This morning I found that George has puked up something fabric, it looks like maybe a chunk of sock? (He is not a laundry stealer) And he won't stop stretching his belly, either back legs way out behind, or down into a play bow position. And as I'm typing this, he was in a play bow position and suddenly ejected a bunch of fluid, didn't even heave first... He's still bright and alert though, will wag at me.. cap refill is good, but I can't hear ANY gut sounds (with stethoscope).

Corona also seems unwell. I haven't seen her puke, but she is trembly and just definitely not feeling good. Not bright, but responsive, cap refill is good, and tiny bit of gut sounds.

I wasn't up to give breakfast this morning, so I'm waiting to hear from my mum to find out if they ate or not.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

He's vomited again, is restless, clearly uncomfortable, and keeps trying to stretch his belly. We're off to the vet shortly and I am terrified he's got an obstruction.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh no! We're playing the waiting game to see if Riddle has a blockage as well... Keeping my fingers crossed that all our babies are okay!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I hope that poor George doesn't have anything serious! Maybe he just ate something that made him feel bad. I will keep them both in my thoughts.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, another $260+ later... no obvious signs of blockage. We're on vomit watch for the next 24hrs.

However, he now suddenly has a Grade III heart murmur that wasn't there (or wasn't picked up) when we were at the vet on Friday!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thank goodness no blockage! What do they do for a heart murmur? Vet Bills are astronomical I never get out of the vets for less than a 100 bucks. I spent 130.00 for 2 different kinds of antibiotic one was 12 pills the other only 7 pills its NUTS!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep us posted!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Still no vomit, and he ate dinner (boneless skinless chicken) just fine. He just seems pretty much exhausted now.. he's bright and alert when he gets up, but has only gotten up 3 or 4 times in the last 6 hours, the rest of the time he just wants to curl up and snooze. Hopefully he's back to himself tomorrow...

Corona did throw up once this afternoon, mostly chyme and a bit of partially digested breakfast. She recovered within a few minutes though and has otherwise been ok.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

My Ridgeback has a grade 3 heart murmur. He's on medication for it.
I know other dogs with heart murmurs and the vet dosn't do anything for it. I think it depends on how the dog is in itself. If they're caughing or listless, then they'll generally give meds, if they're generally fine in themselves, then they'll just be monitored.
Tyler's on Vetmedin and Frusemide.


----------

